# Lunging goats?



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello!
This is a weird question, has anyone ever lunged a goat? If so how did you train it to do so? I’ve tried to train my somewhat spoiled doe to do it but she is VERY non responsive. Anything helps! Thanks!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Interesting thought! I'll be waiting to see what answers you get.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I did for a short time. My show whether acted very Bucky and was always trying to pee on me. Sooo I had to find a way to work him that was far enough away that he he couldn't pee on me. I used a small whip and a horses 12' lead rope. It worked very well except that he never did understand how to change directions. 
As far as training goes, all I did was hold him on the rope at my whips length. Then I would tap him on the rump with the whip to get him moving. Since he was a show goat he was used to people grabbing his tail or touching his rump to make him move. He was also already halter broke. 
It worked pretty good for me for just getting him some exercise. Normally to exercise a goat I just take them for a long walk. Or sometimes I'll teach them how to be lead while I'm on horseback. I have a very gentle/older horse so it works good. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lounging isn't for goats. 

They are not a horse.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Pam. I don't see a need to lunge a goat?? Goats do not handle stress well at all. I have seen many goats trained to do just about anything with time, love and lots of treats..but got to ask yourself to what purpose?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I wouldn't want to lunge a goat - I don't want to train them to be afraid of me or run from me. I train buck kids from a very young age to walk. And let them out for lots of free choice and excercise on toys.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If you want to walk your buck without him peeing on you, use training methods to teach him to establish distance and to be respectful.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

My buck is 2 this year and he runs around me in circles whenever I put a lead rope on him. 
Does that count? (we just started having studly strangelove issues with him)
I have taught many horses to lunge but the goats don't seem to respond to body cues like a horse. Goats don't have the long neck and body arc that a horse has, either.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

He's not listening to you or respecting you. I can lead my boys with a collar or leash easily - even when in rut - but you have to start early.


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

This doe is very pushy and has zero respect for me or any Pressure I put on her. Besides the pronged collar that is. I haven’t tried to do this or anything but I was just curious if it could help


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I work with goats a lot and have trained mine to pull carts, etc. and I don't longe them. Longeing is for horses and works well with them because of the way they think and the way herd hierarchies and body language works with them. Goats, on the other hand, use very different body language than horses and don't show dominance and submission in the same way. While I think it's possible to train an animal to do just about anything (including teaching a goat to go on a longe line) I don't think it will do what you are trying to accomplish.

I think just teaching her to walk next to you on a leash with good manners will help her learn respect. If I have a disrespectful goat I use a halter instead of a collar because it gives more control. If your goat steps on you or tries to push you, a slap on the side of the nose (never on the forehead!) can teach them to move out of your way. Make sure you never sidestep your goat. She should always step out of your way even if you have to walk right into her and push her aside with your knees or give her a boot in the ribs. A water bottle or a riding whip with a wide leather popper on the end can be very effective for enforcing your personal space with a pushy goat. Good luck!


----------

